# I believe with all my heart



## squatting dog (Jul 19, 2021)

This is so true.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 19, 2021)

If our  pup  could talk to our  old dog,, "the Mr. calls me  Peaches (dog's old name),, I'm a boy! ??"


----------

